
Clevis and Tang:Overcoming the unlocking problem, by Christoph Biedl [pdf] - based2
https://wiki.debian.org/DebianEvents/internet/2020/MiniDebConfOnline?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=clevis%2Btang-handout.pdf
======
based2
[https://github.com/latchset/](https://github.com/latchset/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Unified_Key_Setup)

[https://wiki.debian.org/DebianEvents/internet/2020/MiniDebCo...](https://wiki.debian.org/DebianEvents/internet/2020/MiniDebConfOnline)

